# Adoption...



## BabyMamma306

I had my son at 3:05 pm, he left us and went to his family at 5:00 pm. I never met him, never held him and said good bye while he was still inside me. At first the decision seemed like a dream.. that i would wake up and he'd still be in my belly. Now that its been almost 2 weeks, I feel sad.
I feel like I am a failure, I have my daughter but I don't have my son. I know hes doing well and his new parents are happy, but why did this feeling hit me now and not when he left me? 
I know wishing for things to be different isn't a great thing, but I can`t help but wish that my family could have met him before he left. His real dad never wanted to meet him and his step dad in a sense has been taking harder than I am. He feels like something is missing in our lives now, I now feel the same.
being with my daughter makes me feel terrible, she asks where did baby brother go, and I don`t know how to tell her he`s gone to a new family... 
It hurts knowing he`s with another family and not with us. Anyone else know what I am talking about?


----------



## hannahhlove

I just wanted to post even though I've never been in this position. I think it's pretty normal to feel this way after giving a baby up for adoption. It probably took this amount of time for the realization to hit and now that it is , you're feeling this way. I think it takes a long time for someone to 'move on' from giving their baby up, but it is beyond the most couragous thing a person can do for a family. You gave another family a miracle and maybe this was meant to happen, for this baby. Maybe that baby was given to you, to give to this family. I am so sorry you're feeling this way though. You're a very brave person.


----------

